# Shot size?



## tengoose1 (Jan 2, 2006)

So what is everyones favorite shot size for snow geese in all types of shot?


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

3.5 12 ga BBB work great or BB due to the yardage you have to shoot at.get used to shooting to 50 yds.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Well I picked up 80 boxes of Federal Tungsten BB's for this spring, they pattern ok on paper and have the power to reach out there. Got them for $3.50/box so they will do. Otherwise I stick with BB in steel, or if I am feeling like blowing some cash that Dead Coyote is wonderful at all ranges.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The best load is the one that patterns the best out of your gun. Get some buddies together and buy a wide variety of brands/sizes/loads and go to the range with paper. Try different chokes if you have access to them.

For mine it is Kent 3 1/2" BB's


----------



## tengoose1 (Jan 2, 2006)

I shoot 1.5 oz @1500fps handloads out of my 10ga. I usually shoot BB's or BBB's I just like to hear what everyone else uses.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

For me its Winchester 3" 1's......thats out of an SBEII with a modified choke........really though youre going to need to experiment to find what fits your gun and choke the best.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

For me it is 3" BB's....I use kents or winchesters. They shoot well. I just like to use any load that is 1500 fps or more. My two cents.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

3.5 kent faststeel #1's, it the only load I will use on snows.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

I use #1,2, and BB all 3in......kents a good brand


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

grizzly said:


> 3.5 12 ga BBB work great or BB due to the yardage you have to shoot at.get used to shooting to 50 yds.


jeeze......they are only a little bigger than a mallard bro. 3.5in BBB 

Try working em in more. I hunt central/south TX for snows, when the birds are at the tale end of the migration, and very cautious towards spreads, and we can get em in more than 50yds.....40yds to landing. The firepower you are using is really not needed. What do you use for honkers......a cannon??? :lol:


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

texan68 said:


> grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > 3.5 12 ga BBB work great or BB due to the yardage you have to shoot at.get used to shooting to 50 yds.
> ...


well,the difference between me and you?
I KILL THEM
YOU WOUND THEM.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you tryin to tell me a #1, 2 or a BB at 40 yds won't drop a snow goose. :rollin: :rollin:

No I do not cripple birds. :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

3.5 inch BB Steel Federals


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

3.5" BBB---Winchester Supremes!! :lol:


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

texan68
just saying the extra shot and ump helps.before i went to a 3.5 I wounded many birds at 40 yds.and yes I know how far 40 yds are.been hunting waterfowl for 30 yrs.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I love shooting my 10 GA and I typically use T's through TTT's- Really brings down those high ones 1.5 oz. at 1550


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have killed many snows out past 50 yards with #1's and #2's. I wont use the bigger shot anymore on snows.


----------



## benilliman2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Kent fasteel 3 1/2 in 1's through a Patternmaster


----------



## jimmyd05 (Jan 24, 2006)

I really still haven't found a great shot size for snows, but i have brought them down with 2 shot all the way to bbb


----------

